# Pot flavored Lolly Pops in CA



## Mr Aquarium

My Mom seen on the news lastnight, they Pot flavor Looy Pops in CA,
They have Limpf <spelling, seed oil in them to give them the flavor, the oil from pot seeds, I guess They are trying to get this off the market 
which I can't say as I blame them to much.........


----------



## mrmoby

*lol*...I heard about this. I can't imagine pot makes a very good flavoring for candy, but otherwise wouldn't make a big deal out of it. I did have beer that was flavored with hemp oil, it was ok, but more a novelty than anything.


----------



## fishfreaks

yeah i cant blame them either, but its not like theyre smoking it


----------



## fishn00b

Lol good point. I bet they won't be able to stop it though.


----------



## shev

also marijuana flavored jelly beans.


----------



## shev

Baby_Baby said:


> now way! what the heck? what if some little kid says "hey mommy, look at this" eats one and gets high. I dunno, thats just weird


how would the kid get high from a jellybean?


----------



## aquariumfishguy

The lollies you guys are talking about were banned here in Michigan by our governor. Thank god.


----------



## shev

although I dont think its a big deal, I hope they get banned in the US.


----------



## Osiris

Mr. A!!!!! Wuts up?

Yea i can't imagine those taste good i prefer strawberry and watermelon


----------



## aquariumfishguy

Well the funny thing is, the makers of these pot-flavored candies probably would say they are "against the use of drugs". Ha! Now that's funny.


----------



## fishfreaks

aquariumfishguy, you are totally right!


----------



## Mr Aquarium

The thing everyone is over looking, people use the seeds, not for growing new plants, I would think the oil from it if someone was to eat enough of it would give you some kind of a High effect off it......Just like NearBeer fromt he 70s, 1% alc. and any ago person could get it,,,,,Man did my little brother drink the crap out of them.......My Mom put a stop to that him getting, same thing there, drink enough of them and you get the same thing as drinking regular beer.....
Ok NOW, i was wondering what happens when a cop has a drug dog and going through your car, that could be pretty funny...
Then the other thing you have to think of, maybe, drug dealers/smugglers can use them as a cover up to smuggle pot all over the place.........


----------



## euRasian32

hemp oil or hemp seeds do not have a THC (tetra/hydra/cannibanols) content. the THC is produced when the plant matures and buds. i don't know if the hemp oil is addictive, but i doubt it. the THC is the active chemical that gets you "high".

dogs wouldn't be able to tell the difference between the contraband or the lollipop, so yeah that would be funny.

dealers use other effective methods to smuggle like coffee, so using hemp lollipops would be just downright stupid.

for those who don't know, when tomato plants produce tomatoes, the vine produces a small amount of THC. marijauna growers conveniently have fields of tomatoes, and they grow pot inbetween the rows. reason being, police helicopters have a (hippies call them sizzlean screens) device that can pick up a high THC content when the plants, both pot and tomatoes, excretes THC. of course, tomatoe plants give off much less than pot.


----------



## Mr Aquarium

OK let me nitpick this a little if I may,
You said,
[qoute]dealers use other effective methods to smuggle like coffee, so using hemp lollipops would be just downright stupid.[/qoute]

You do realize the law knows this trick and I'm sure they check most of the coffee that comes across the boarder.....

[qoute]for those who don't know, when tomato plants produce tomatoes, the vine produces a small amount of THC. marijauna growers conveniently have fields of tomatoes, and they grow pot inbetween the rows. reason being, police helicopters have a (hippies call them sizzlean screens) device that can pick up a high THC content when the plants, both pot and tomatoes, excretes THC. of course, tomatoe plants give off much less than pot.[/qoute]

I'm sure the law knows this trick and checks any fields they think are strange.......
People don;t realize, the law has people in the inside, even if the bad guys don;t know it or not, they have enough paid informents around that use the stuff and the cops don;t touch um just becuase they give them what they are looking for......


----------



## mrmoby

I'm gonna start growing tomatoes!


----------

